# Obsession for gold



## kjavanb123 (Oct 18, 2012)

All,

I was watching History channel program on ancient aliens talked about humans were design of extraterrestrial visiting earth 1000s yrs ago mining for gold according to the show, the newly created humans from primates rebelled their creators the aliens called Annunaki and hence our obsession for gold has been programmed to our genes 1000s of yrs ago. Your comments ?

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 18, 2012)

We keep an alien locked up in the back. Every once in a while one of us gets it drunk and its starts telling us these hilarious stories. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## cnbarr (Oct 18, 2012)

Were these aliens 100ft tall native Americans? Maybe if they ever return they will teach us how to grow giant corn!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## etack (Oct 18, 2012)

cnbarr said:


> Were these aliens 100ft tall native Americans? Maybe if they ever return they will teach us how to grow giant corn!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Monsanto must have one locked up. They grew corn around me with no water this year. :lol:

Eric


----------



## Irons2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of them have been deported.


----------



## joem (Oct 18, 2012)

My kid is an Alien


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 18, 2012)

joem said:


> My kid is an Alien



Is that why you keep trying to adopt everyone elses? :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## joem (Oct 18, 2012)

acpeacemaker said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > My kid is an Alien
> ...



Hehehe
Atually I want to be adopted by a member who has the most gold, alien or otherwise


----------



## CBentre (Oct 18, 2012)

Aliens or not, NASA's real objective on mars is to uncover Pm's before China learns how to mine asteroids.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

So they don't exist? How did they do this 2600 yrs ago?


----------



## tek4g63 (Oct 30, 2012)

kjavanb123 said:


> So they don't exist? How did they do this 2600 yrs ago?



I'd sure bet that e-scrap was a lot harder to come by back then. :lol: 

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 30, 2012)

I for one believe in beings from another planet. With just 100 millions planets just in our galaxy alone we cant be the only species. I also believe that we have been visited in the past. The writings on the wall from our ancestors never knew of flying objects other then the birds but yet drew them or carved them on walls, and you cant deny that. As far as the obsession that was probably derived from thousands of years ago when the gold bug was born and used to buy or trade. The more gold you had the better off you were. Up till today the bug has grown into an adult. Now that bug with its growing has given birth to the greed bug and that is the evil side of it. Kind of like the saying goes "those who die with the most toys win".


----------



## etack (Oct 30, 2012)

TXWolfie said:


> As far as the obsession that was probably derived from thousands of years ago when the gold bug was born and used to buy or trade.



I'm like a raccoon I like shiny things :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------



## grance (Oct 30, 2012)

TXWolfie said:


> I for one believe in beings from another planet. With just 100 millions planets just in our galaxy alone we cant be the only species. I also believe that we have been visited in the past. The writings on the wall from our ancestors never knew of flying objects other then the birds but yet drew them or carved them on walls, and you cant deny that. As far as the obsession that was probably derived from thousands of years ago when the gold bug was born and used to buy or trade. The more gold you had the better off you were. Up till today the bug has grown into an adult. Now that bug with its growing has given birth to the greed bug and that is the evil side of it. Kind of like the saying goes "those who die with the most toys win".




Agreed They est that there are between 250-500 millon planets in the milkway and its realy not that big of a galaxy and with 100s of millions of galaxys possibly 100s of billions. alone out there very un likley. Acenint aliens is a good show to watch it realy makes you think. like 50 ton stones dove tail cut to slide to gether and lock with no power tools or complex mesurmet devices I think not but thats just my thinking


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was visiting this ancient site in Iran that is dated to 500 B.C. Some amazing stuff there to see, I have been to Puma Punku in Bolivia you can see clearly similar structure and designs yet two sites are 1000s of miles apart in that era. How did they cut and polish those massive blocks and could replicate them by dozens all precisely same size and shapes.



and



the similar block in Puma Punku Bolivia.



Also this flying man on top of all ancient sites in that region, could this be a sign of flying alien?



I have seen some major slags from what it seems to be a gold mining in Iran, and tested one of them with no sign of gold in slags and the mine they were extracted from contained up to 4ppm gold and 1% copper.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2012)

It amazes me that people do not think our fore-fathers were not smart men, and how modern man thinks they are so much smarter and can do more than they could back then, just because we have a few new tools, heck they may have been much smarter than we are today they done things with simple tools we cannot do today.

In fact your great grandfather had skills that are almost lost to man today, because man now has modern technology, and did not learn these skills, or think he needed them to survive, sad thing is many of these skills were passed down for many generations, and have helped man survive all of this time, what will happen if we for some reason lose some of this modern technology, will we be able to survive without those skills?

I personally do not believe in aliens, and see no evidence in them or their ever being any on our planet, not that there may not be some other form of life or cell or bacteria in the vast expanse of space, but aliens as we think of them I doubt, I put them in the category of big foot, and other mystical creatures until I see one or see real evidence I do not believe they exist except in mans imagination.

Drawings or images of mans imagination is not surprising or proof of existence or an alien creature, man has always done this and still does it today, man has always wanted to believe in some things that were never there.

I would like to be wrong and hope to be able to follow that little leprechaun to that pot of gold, but still have not seen one yet.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 1, 2012)

Many ancient cultures had a very good grasp of mathematics and could calculate amazing things that until recently we couldn't so building a few pyramids and erecting arches and and cities was no great deal to them. We really are an amazing species that is endlessly inquisitive and wants answers to questions that are almost unanswerable, the existence or otherwise of god, are we alone in the universe, how was our universe created and when, they all point to our need to make sense of the world we live in and the part we play in it, so perhaps by creating myths and stories it helped our ancestors make sense of their world and their part in it. As a human in the distant past how could we be so different to the other creatures around us, why did we dominate the world and all it's animals when so many were bigger and stronger than us, why did we have a language when animals didn't, I think our innate need to understand created answers when none actually existed that made sense, we were the product of a god or gods intervention or of aliens with either good or bad intentions. How could we be just the product of our own evolution, even now many of us find it hard to really believe that all of the worlds life came from a ball of gunk in some soggy swamp in the very very distant past without some intervention from outside our world.


----------



## joem (Nov 1, 2012)

> In fact your great grandfather had skills that are almost lost to man today, because man now has modern technology, and did not learn these skills, or think he needed them to survive, sad thing is many of these skills were passed down for many generations, and have helped man survive all of this time, what will happen if we for some reason lose some of this modern technology, will we be able to survive without those skills?



I agree with you. I have one word of evidence to support your quote;
Texting


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 1, 2012)

joem said:


> > In fact your great grandfather had skills that are almost lost to man today, because man now has modern technology, and did not learn these skills, or think he needed them to survive, sad thing is many of these skills were passed down for many generations, and have helped man survive all of this time, what will happen if we for some reason lose some of this modern technology, will we be able to survive without those skills?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are some people who think eggs come from the supermarket. They will be the first to go.


----------



## Geo (Nov 1, 2012)

i love discussions about this sort of thing but i worry about it becoming something against forum rules.

i believe that man has been at the level of technology in the past than we are today or even more so, perhaps many times. there are things that ancient man knew that was impossible without it. astrology, knowing about stars that cant be seen without a telescope. mathematics,complex calculations without help of computers. crafting, producing impossible to make objects without higher technology (example:quartz beads from south America thousands of years old with perfectly round holes that could only have been made with a laser) knowledge of the terrain, building structures that could only be seen from the sky. feats of geographical survey, stone monoliths set in straight lines for miles well out of line of sight.

if a comet or asteroid hit the earth with enough force to block out the sun for a decade, man may survive. technology will be lost and man will be back to the stone age. everything man has built would crumble to dust and man would slowly learn what was lost. what would future man ten thousand years from now after technology ends, think when he sees the neat square blocks sitting side by side stretched out at intervals for miles and miles not knowing that at this day and age it was simply power transmission lines.


----------



## grance (Nov 1, 2012)

I see some nice post here that realy make you thing. Just rember when we start talking about our belifs and existence of our lives my opinon or belifes my ofend some one else this could get nasty. We dont need a nasty argument about religious belifes on here. just my thoughts


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 11, 2012)

I find some of those ancient sites really amazing. Like the pictures from Puma Punku there for example, I can't imagine how ancient man formed those inside 90 degree corners. Surely not banging other rocks against the huge stones, and copper chisels can't do all that well against hard stone either. The outside edges are another story, there has been evidence found that they may have used copper saw blades with sand and water as the cutting medium. They believe copper cylinders were used similarly with sand and water for drilling round holes.

For anyone interested in something else I think is really amazing, check out this video at the link below. It's called the Third Story. No it's not about ancient aliens per-se, but is about what may have been a vastly different solar system than we're currently familiar with, and within the time period of recorded history. Also how modern scientific discoveries may be able to explain nearly-identical depictions of god-like figures and their weapons from dozens of different cultures spread all over the world. This is an offshoot of the Thunderbolts project and they have some very interesting videos as well. They describe dozens of different examples where an as yet undiscovered electrical nature of the solar system makes much more sense explaining certain scientific mysteries. Things like multiple recent discoveries about the sun which just don't fit scientist's theories of how we've been told that it operates, how comets operate, how massive rifts and valleys may have been formed on the surface of Mars, etc. It sounds pretty esoteric I know but everything is pretty simply explained and a lot of their conclusions really do make sense in light of what we do know that just doesn't seem to fit the current theories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUvHqXK_Hz79tjqRosK4tWYA&feature=player_embedded&v=xSB93dGMGeg#!

macfixer01


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 11, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> There are some people who think eggs come from the supermarket.......



OK smarty pants, where do they come from? :lol: 

And as for e-waste, wonder what the Flintstones did with thiers.?!? :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe the ancient cave man was the alien, and here we thought the cave man was just dumb beast that learned to walk up-rite, while all the time he is a superior being from outer space flying here in a space ship to slay the dinosaur, makes as much sense to me as little green men building pyramids in Egypt. 

Eggs hmm,
Maybe Easter bunnies you can always find eggs where they have been.
Flintstones must have recycled their gold; they left no traces in their waste, incineration seemed to be one of their favorite tools. 

See we can come up with an explanation and a hypothesis for anything we cannot explain.
Now if we can only prove where the Easter bunnies came from,(outer space?) or if this is actually where eggs come from, and if so which came first the egg or bunny.
Makes as much sense as saying a chicken is a dinosaur, or man was a gorilla. Evolution is a fact but this is stretching things beyond belief, but then again if man came from monkeys they can go back to being monkeys.


----------



## Irons2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Perhaps Earth is where Aliens sent their miscreants, like OZ and the US by the Brits.

Might explain a few things.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9608/11/egypt.pyramids/
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/pyramid/explore/builders.html


----------



## Geo (Nov 11, 2012)

gold is not forever. everything deteriorates, some things do it so slowly that to us it would seem eternal.there is a finite amount of minerals in the universe and yet, i cant believe that any advanced beings would come to earth looking for gold. believe what you want but some theories say that gold came to earth from space. that any gold that was native to earth would have sunk to the core when the earth was forming. i dont believe this myself. i have melted too much metal not to understand that the crust that forms on the top contains all the metals in the melt. the earths crust is just that, dross. if all the mineral wealth was added up then it could be calculated that theres X amount left in the earths mantle and outer core and finally the inner core. who knows for sure. as soon as someone takes a trip there and back, ill believe it. going by this, the same minerals should be on every body in space. 

theoretically, if you could control the reaction, you can CREATE any element with a fusion reactor. knowing when to start and stop. fusing atoms together, adding and removing electrons and protons. 79 electrons and protons and 118 neutrons is gold, 82 electrons and protons and 125 neutrons is an atom of lead. if a fusion reactor is used to process lead as a fuel and is removed at the right time, isnt it possible to have gold as a byproduct? being a fusion reaction, it would come out inert or at least minimally radioactive.

a species that have mastered interstellar space travel should be able to make all the gold they would ever need.


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2012)

I like that irons so we are all alien misfits. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 12, 2012)

Geo said:


> believe what you want but some theories say that gold came to earth from space.


It's not a theory, it's fact. Gold is produced under the most violent of conditions--temperatures in the vicinity of 600 million degrees, temperatures we have not endured at any time on the earth. All elements on earth are formed in space, the result of exploding stars (supernova).

Want to be enlightened?

Read the book Red Giants and White Dwarfs, written by Robert Jastrow. How the elements are formed isn't a guessing game, as it's well understood. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 12, 2012)

Project Universe 24 - White Dwarfs & Red Giants 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL_dR7dbUTI


----------



## Irons2 (Nov 12, 2012)

butcher said:


> I like that irons so we are all alien misfits. :lol:



Marooned

﻿15. The Man of the Island
FROM the side of the hill, which was here steep and stony, a spout of gravel was dislodged and fell rattling and bounding through the trees. My eyes turned instinctively in that direction, and I saw a figure leap with great rapidity behind the trunk of a pine. What it was, whether bear or man or monkey, I could in no wise tell. It seemed dark and shaggy; more I knew not. But the terror of this new apparition brought me to a stand.

I was now, it seemed, cut off upon both sides; behind me the murderers, before me this lurking nondescript. And immediately I began to prefer the dangers that I knew to those I knew not. Silver himself appeared less terrible in contrast with this creature of the woods, and I turned on my heel, and looking sharply behind me over my shoulder, began to retrace my steps in the direction of the boats.
Instantly the figure reappeared, and making a wide circuit, began to head me off. I was tired, at any rate; but had I been as fresh as when I rose, I could see it was in vain for me to contend in speed with such an adversary. From trunk to trunk the creature flitted like a deer, running manlike on two legs, but unlike any man that I had ever seen, stooping almost double as it ran. Yet a man it was, I could no longer be in doubt about that.
I began to recall what I had heard of cannibals. I was within an ace of calling for help. But the mere fact that he was a man, however wild, had somewhat reassured me, and my fear of Silver began to revive in proportion. I stood still, therefore, and cast about for some method of escape; and as I was so thinking, the recollection of my pistol flashed into my mind. As soon as I remembered I was not defenceless, courage glowed again in my heart and I set my face resolutely for this man of the island and walked briskly towards him.
He was concealed by this time behind another tree trunk; but he must have been watching me closely, for as soon as I began to move in his direction he reappeared and took a step to meet me. Then he hesitated, drew back, came forward again, and at last, to my wonder and confusion, threw himself on his knees and held out his clasped hands in supplication.
At that I once more stopped.
"Who are you?" I asked.
"Ben Gunn," he answered, and his voice sounded hoarse and awkward, like a rusty lock. "I'm poor Ben Gunn, I am; and I haven't spoke with a Christian these three years."
I could now see that he was a white man like myself and that his features were even pleasing. His skin, wherever it was exposed, was burnt by the sun; even his lips were black, and his fair eyes looked quite startling in so dark a face. Of all the beggar-men that I had seen or fancied, he was the chief for raggedness. He was clothed with tatters of old ship's canvas and old sea-cloth, and this extraordinary patchwork was all held together by a system of the most various and incongruous fastenings, brass buttons, bits of stick, and loops of tarry gaskin. About his waist he wore an old brass-buckled leather belt, which was the one thing solid in his whole accoutrement.
"Three years!" I cried. "Were you shipwrecked?"
"Nay, mate," said he; "marooned."


More at the link: 

http://www.online-literature.com/stevenson/treasureisland/15/


----------



## CBentre (Nov 12, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Perhaps Earth is where Aliens sent their miscreants, like OZ and the US by the Brits.
> 
> Might explain a few things.



That sounds like Scientology to me.....


----------



## Irons2 (Nov 12, 2012)

CBentre said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Earth is where Aliens sent their miscreants, like OZ and the US by the Brits.
> ...



Don't know anything about Scientology. One of the few subjects I have no interest in. :mrgreen:


----------



## CBentre (Nov 13, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> > Irons2 said:
> ...



From what I understand and not saying I'm politically correct on the subject. Everyone has their own personal ways they interpret information and how they relate that into most of today's social media. I just caught a glimpse of it not too long ago and no I don't study it or follow it. What I did read about it is similar to what you said in your previous post. What the group believes or so is taught is that long ago on a distant planet (xion) I know I mis spelled that one. Lived another race who's planet was over populated etc....umongest this race were tens of thousands of "misfits". So this race decided to load them up in spaceships and sent them here. Once everyone was unloaded they set off enough nuclear bombs to wipe out the world. Somehow a few survived the onslaught. All the ones that died their soles were trapped here and as new specimens came to life the spirits of the alien race entered their bodies.
Anyhow that's what I got out of it.


----------



## Geo (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds like Final Fantasy.


----------



## tek4g63 (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on Geo, don't drag final fantasy into this. I like final fantasy. :lol:


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 13, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> OK smarty pants, where do they come from? :lol:





butcher said:


> Eggs hmm,
> Maybe Easter bunnies you can always find eggs where they have been.
> Flintstones must have recycled their gold; they left no traces in their waste, incineration seemed to be one of their favorite tools.
> 
> ...



Eggs comes from the alternate universe. Usually served with cobalt toast and paradium bacon.




tek4g63 said:


> Come on Geo, don't drag final fantasy into this. I like final fantasy. :lol:



Possibly yellow materia? Coin?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> sounds like Final Fantasy.


Aside from the space stuff,
The bombs and few survivors sounds like the movie "Hills Have Eye's"


----------



## hungry (Nov 13, 2012)

That Scientology concept was aired on a Simpsons episode. :lol: 
ED


----------



## CBentre (Nov 13, 2012)

hungry said:


> That Scientology concept was aired on a Simpsons episode. :lol:
> ED



Yeah like I said i don't follow to much, it's cost about $100,000 to be one of their members and I know Katie did not like it too much with Tom.


----------



## MMFJ (Nov 13, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> kjavanb123 said:
> 
> 
> > So they don't exist? How did they do this 2600 yrs ago?
> ...




Back then, it was called a-scrap (for 'alien', 'ancient' and 'a-lot-more-gold' - took a couple centuries to reach the 'e'......)


----------

